# Awkward rideshare moments



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax asks:

"Guess what?"

How the hell was I supposed to know you made a phone call and that's how you started your conversation????!!!!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

My very first passenger as an Uber driver was the gal from the HR department who laid me off from my job 3 days earlier. That was awkward.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hahaha I'll admit, I've done that...


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

It’s not THE most awkward, but....things always get weird in the uncomfortable silence that follows this exchange:

Pax: “Do you smoke? We should totally blaze together!!”
Me: “Nah, I’d love to, but I can’t do that anymore.”
Pax: “Oh.....”

I admit, to many people I probably do look like a girl that smokes. They always seem so embarrassed and shy afterwards. 

I’ve done the phone thing countless times too.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> It's not THE most awkward, but....things always get weird in the uncomfortable silence that follows this exchange:
> 
> Pax: "Do you smoke? We should totally blaze together!!"
> Me: "Nah, I'd love to, but I can't do that anymore."
> ...


You're a girl?


Ok, this just became an awkward UP moment


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Lol. 

I’m a female yes.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> My very first passenger as an Uber driver was the gal from the HR department who laid me off from my job 3 days earlier. That was awkward.


Did she tip?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

For me, it's when pax are making out in my the back seat. It's even more awkward when I interrupt them by saying "you're here." 

Come on pax, save it for the bedroom!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Grahamcracker said:


> For me, it's when pax are making out in my the back seat. It's even more awkward when I interrupt them by saying "you're here."
> 
> Come on pax, save it for the bedroom!


That's why we have dashcams. Sell the video on YouTube.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Lol. I'm a female yes.


Pic, or it never happened.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Did she tip?


Left a water bottle


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

View attachment 256391


Uber's Guber said:


> Pic, or it never happened.


Lol my vag never happened?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Lol my vag never happened?


Rose-colored glasses. Nice!


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

OK you 2, get a room...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> View attachment 256391
> 
> 
> Lol my vag never happened?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> View attachment 256391
> 
> 
> Lol my vag never happened?





Uber's Guber said:


> Rose-colored glasses. Nice!


Picture is gone

What the hell?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Girl and guy start arguing in back seat. They ask me to tell them who is right. Way above my pay grade.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

First rule of LadyUP: never upload a photo!

Second rule of LadyUP: if you're pretty, never *ever* upload a photo 



LAbDog65 said:


> Girl and guy start arguing in back seat. They ask me to tell them who is right. Way above my pay grade.


I always joke I have to side with the account holder for the sake of my rating


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine was when I picked up ADAM from the after hours club at 4:00 am and made the mistake of saying......Hello sir

He went crazy asking why I referred to him as sir....I wanted to say because your a man, name is Adam and you have a Adam's apple. Anyway the trip actually went good, he cried about a lover that left him and I did my greatest fake talk like I cared.....he also tipped

Also learned just to say only....hello



RoWode12 said:


> View attachment 256402
> 
> 
> You better look quickly


Ohh boy.....the wolves here are going to howl at the moon.....  Hubba Hubba


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> upload a photo!
> 
> Second rule of LadyUP: if you're pretty, never *ever* upload a photo


You did 



RoWode12 said:


> View attachment 256402
> 
> 
> You better look quickly


Astonishing! But it doesn't prove anything, how do we know that you aren't just a eally beautiful dude with long streaked hair and Rose sunglasses?


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> For me, it's when pax are making out in my the back seat. It's even more awkward when I interrupt them by saying "you're here."
> 
> Come on pax, save it for the bedroom!


I can't stand it when pax are making out on the way home. I also don't like it when people try and sneak open containers of alcohol into my car.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Married couple gets in car... Husband (drunk) proclaims he's the happiest man in the world because he married the most beautiful girl in the world... About 20 minute ride... Husband starts drunk confessing things to wife... Wife keeps saying "Not here, not now"... Husband keeps on confessing... Wife keeps getting more and more upset... By end of 20 minute ride I'm hearing "divorce court" talk...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

This convo turned awkward... 

A male pax, very chatty and friendly near the end of a 15 min trip asked me if I feel safe at night driving for uber. I said, "of course I do. I always feel safe." 
(I get that a lot) 
Then he said, "You're not concerned about being raped or anything like that?"
Me: "no, not really, as I always say, you can't rape the willing." 
Him: "If you want to f*** me you can just say so."

 ?!?! 

Silence 

Me: "I'm good thanks." 


Thank goodness the ride ended then outside a busy bar. 

Note to self: Don't say THAT again.  
Sometimes, especially after caffeine you have to be very careful about spontaneous joking comments. You don't know your rider, even if they seem friendly. I'm more careful now about what I say.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Had 3 gay guys, one white, one black and 1 Hispanic , all three airline employees, and they talked about straight folks, just using bad language, talking about body parts for 30 minutes 
They trashed straight folks ....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Then he said, "You're not concerned about being raped or anything like that?"
> Me: "no, not really, as I always say, you can't rape the willing." Him: "If you want to f*** me you can just say so."
> ?!?!
> Silence
> ...


Effective methods for discouraging a sexual predator:


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Effective methods for discouraging a sexual predator:


LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> View attachment 256402
> 
> 
> You better look quickly


I agree, you do look like a woman who would smoke.

Christine



jgiun1 said:


> made the mistake of saying......Hello sir


My approach is to say, "Hi Adam." Or if in doubt, "Hi, are you Adam?"

I think most riders figure out that I'm verifying the name on the account that ordered the ride. Sometimes they say "Yes, he ordered the ride."

I did have a "Mrs. Doubtfire" once. I think his friends got a chuckle from that one. 

Christine



mbd said:


> Had 3 gay guys, one white, one black and 1 Hispanic


Some of the best rides I've had have been with gay men. I'd drive for them for free.

Christine


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> You did
> 
> Astonishing! But it doesn't prove anything, how do we know that you aren't just a eally beautiful dude with long streaked hair and Rose sunglasses?


Nice try lol


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> My approach is to say, "Hi Adam." Or if in doubt, "Hi, are you Adam?"


Never. Give. Them. The name!!!

You could have any random dude getting in your car, saying "yeah it's Adam."

You *ask* them their name. If they say anything other than Adam, don't unlock the doors. After they tell you their name, say "Hi, Adam, I'm Christine." So they know you're not a cabbie stealing them.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

That time I rolled the back window down to confirm that lady's name, then as she gets in she pulls the door closed by the window that I am ROLLING UP, right onto her fingers. She screams and scares me to death and then spends the next five minutes of the ride crying while I apologize profusely. Still wondering why she would pull the window and not the DOOR HANDLE!


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Mom pax was told over the phone by the daughter that her son was a heroin addict. Almost kicked her out for giving me attitude but figured she was having a rough day.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

I was driving a Haitian woman one night on a long trip, and she spent the entire trip alternating between having phone conversations in creole and singing so I kind of zoned out. Finally, she must have said “Driver!” 8 times before I acknowledged between my zoning and her accent that she was talking to me and no longer on the phone.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

exSuperShuttle said:


> OK you 2, get a room...


And remember, Pics or it never happened 



Cableguynoe said:


> Pax asks:
> 
> "Guess what?"
> 
> How the hell was I supposed to know you made a phone call and that's how you started your conversation????!!!!


Yo Cableguynoe - nice thread.

Yeah, my first night driving Uber...NYE : o

Hubbie and his wife stumble out of a bar. Like a good newb Ant I was standing outside the ride, so as to open their doors of course, and wife drunk stumble falls into my arms and starts mauling me. Entire ride was her telling her husband - who chose to sit in front seat rather than back with her - she says, _I'm gonna F the Uber driver because you were hitting on that hot red head bartender!
_
Awkward 10 minute drive, and when we got to their place, he literally had to physically remove her from the car and drag her into the house...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Doing a destination filter to the taxi shop...

We were both going in to pick up our taxis for the night.


Side note..

DF actually worked correctly that night.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Jtdub said:


> That time I rolled the back window down to confirm that lady's name, then as she gets in she pulls the door closed by the window that I am ROLLING UP, right onto her fingers. She screams and scares me to death and then spends the next five minutes of the ride crying while I apologize profusely. Still wondering why she would pull the window and not the DOOR HANDLE!


Oh, boy....that's definitely an awkward ride.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jtdub said:


> as she gets in she pulls the door closed by the window


If you drive for enough people, somebody's going to do something stupid like that.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I always joke I have to side with the account holder for the sake of my rating


Good one!
I've been asked to take sides in arguments before. 
Last one I remember was a stupid one during the basketball playoffs of how good Lebron James is. Both very drunk. 
Making a joke like that is better than having to actually join the dumb conversation.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Younger couple fighting in the car and I thought the man was going to strike his wife.

Younger, single girl asking me if I found her pretty, why a man would stand her up, etc after a failed Tinder date.

Mother going to the hospital (she had been drinking at a house party) learned her daughter was raped earlier that night to comfort her after the administration of a rape kit.

Drove a man with a high functioning version of a mental handicap who talked to me about grocery stores for 20 minutes. Rattled off probably 100 stores, chains, all throughout the US and asked me my opinion or if I had been to them.

**Positive, yet awkward Rideshare moment**

Picked up a couple one evening and took them out to the bar. Didn't mean to listen in during their conversation but I couldn't help myself. Boyfriend's roommate has the same name as my best friend AND originates from where he's from. Boyfriend is studying IT work and is interning in my same industry about 10 minutes from my office. Boyfriend is going to school in Philly but lives in the same neighborhood that I lived in 6 years ago. Girlfriend is currently enrolled at my Alma Mater, living in the same dorms I did freshman year on the exact same floor. Knows a friend of mine that works for the school still in the admissions office.


----------



## hogan1974 (Jul 30, 2015)

She is walking to the car it is around 530AM . I roll down my window and ask did you request an uber and she says what? I say it again and she gets in and sits up front. I swipe to start the ride and ask where we are going since there was no destination set. She responds "oh uber I thought you wanted sex"


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I pick up a very well dressed family of 4 on a Saturday morning. All dressed in suits and formal dresses. I say " Great day for a wedding?" I get the response " Oh, we are not going to a wedding. Its a Jehovah's Witnesses convention. Do you own a bible......." They tried to convert me for the next 35 minutes. Ugh. I needed a different kind of saving after that!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

hogan1974 said:


> She responds "oh uber I thought you wanted sex"


Well, did you?........


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

I had a small petite lil flamboyant guy hit on me for the whole ride.....I pretend to flirt back in exchange for a nice tip......Which I got but to my surprise not only did he hunt me down on facebook but he wouldnt take no for an answer.....I was twice his size but felt helpless he kept begging for it needless to say hes blocked and im 20 bucks richer after


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

jbk416 said:


> I had a small petite lil flamboyant guy hit on me for the whole ride.....I pretend to flirt back in exchange for a nice tip......Which I got but to my surprise not only did he hunt me down on facebook but he wouldnt take no for an answer.....I was twice his size but felt helpless he kept begging for it needless to say hes blocked and im 20 bucks richer after


Dude exactly the way I am to pax.... Im whoever you want me to be ma'am /sir

Some members that complain about dogs also, don't have the side hustle going.....I drove a husky puppy Saturday night after two drivers told them to F off.....They got out tipped me $5 on the $10 ride....turned it in, got the 10 dollar trip, 5 cash tip and 40 dollar cleanup fee. Spent one dollar at the vacuum and back on the road in five minutes. If your not hustling, your not earning.

Bow wow cash is the golden easy money!!!!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Jtdub said:


> That time I rolled the back window down to confirm that lady's name, then as she gets in she pulls the door closed by the window that I am ROLLING UP, right onto her fingers. She screams and scares me to death and then spends the next five minutes of the ride crying while I apologize profusely. Still wondering why she would pull the window and not the DOOR HANDLE!


Did that, but he grabbed door from the top as I rolled window up. He locked and unlocked the doors as I rolled every window down but his. He wasn't mad, we both laughed how we both couldn't find the damn window switch. Did get $5 cash tip out of it.



Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I pick up a very well dressed family of 4 on a Saturday morning. All dressed in suits and formal dresses. I say " Great day for a wedding?" I get the response " Oh, we are not going to a wedding. Its a Jehovah's Witnesses convention. Do you own a bible......." They tried to convert me for the next 35 minutes. Ugh. I needed a different kind of saving after that!


Every jehova witness I have had as a pax have gotten 1* from me. They always leave pamphlets all over my car, in the door, between the seats, everywhere


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

jbk416 said:


> I had a small petite lil flamboyant guy hit on me for the whole ride.....I pretend to flirt back in exchange for a nice tip......Which I got but to my surprise not only did he hunt me down on facebook but he wouldnt take no for an answer.....I was twice his size but felt helpless he kept begging for it needless to say hes blocked and im 20 bucks richer after


Oh he definitely wanted to give you a nice tip...and more.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

I forget my pants a lot


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Oh he definitely wanted to give you a nice tip...and more.


He didn't get my tip lol....I will flirt back for the trip soon as the trip is over and I get my rating and tip....back to business as usual lol it's part of the business....I love when the female pax flirt it makes things alot less weird usually it's a tip waiting at the end and more hmmmmmmm lol haha


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax asks:
> 
> "Guess what?"
> 
> How the hell was I supposed to know you made a phone call and that's how you started your conversation????!!!!


And, I wanna know what you_ guessed ?_


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

[Late night 1 or 2am pickup]
Pax - "Hi"
Me - "Hi"
[Door slam]
Pax - "What are you doing _out _so late?"
Me - "I'm giving rides to people on a rideshare service"
Pax - "Oh" [Pause] "yeah"
Me - "Yeah"

------------------------------

_You don't look at their faces 
And you don't ask their names 
You don't think of them as human 
You don't think of them at all 
You keep your mind on the money 
Keeping your eyes on the ̶w̶a̶l̶l̶ _road/app

Private Dancer by Tina Turner

Pax - "Hi again!"
Me - "I take it that I have driven you before?"
Pax - "Uhhh.... you just dropped me off around the corner from here, not 10 minutes ago"
[Pause]
Me - "Oh"
[Pause]
Me - "Hi again!"
[Awkward silence]


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

My most awkward moment with a Pax happened two months ago. I picked up a 25 something Male that looked and talked like he had an ivy league education. It was a 30 minute trip and during the trip we talked about science, politics and other subjects . I was enjoying our talked since it is rarely you find a Pax that carry a intelligent conversation. But the last 10 minutes of the trip then it changes. He brought up that he uses mushrooms on a daily basis. I thought wow where is this going. Then he tells me lately he has to have someone he trust when he does the mushrooms because he gets an urge to kill. Talk about the mood changing. I thought about asking him if he is on mushrooms right now but thought better of it. I always carry a good size pen in my pocket and if he started something I was ready to stick that pen in his eye. But nothing happen. We got to his destination and he got out . He did thanked me for the trip and I drove off. I call it a day after that. If I was still drinking I sure would down a few beers. One funny thing is that he did tip me $20. Crazies tip better then normal. Who knew!


----------



## Hung Long (Aug 30, 2018)

Was once tipped $20 in ones when I dropped a PAX off at the strip joint and I left it in my car's console. When the kids need $$ for school I tell them to "use my stripper money". Always sparks interesting conversation among mixed company.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> My most awkward moment with a Pax happened two months ago. I picked up a 25 something Male that looked and talked like he had an ivy league education. It was a 30 minute trip and during the trip we talked about science, politics and other subjects . I was enjoying our talked since it is rarely you find a Pax that carry a intelligent conversation. But the last 10 minutes of the trip then it changes. He brought up that he uses mushrooms on a daily basis. I thought wow where is this going. Then he tells me lately he has to have someone he trust when he does the mushrooms because he gets an urge to kill. Talk about the mood changing. I thought about asking him if he is on mushrooms right now but thought better of it. I always carry a good size pen in my pocket and if he started something I was ready to stick that pen in his eye. But nothing happen. We got to his destination and he got out . He did thanked me for the trip and I drove off. I call it a day after that. If I was still drinking I sure would down a few beers. One funny thing is that he did tip me $20. Crazies tip better then normal. Who knew!


Did he discuss 80's pop hits? Sussudio?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> My very first passenger as an Uber driver was the gal from the HR department who laid me off from my job 3 days earlier. That was awkward.


You shoulda said see b-, see? Look where you put me! Look at me!!! You did this to me!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Did she tip?


Of course she did. She now knows that an unemployment claim won't be filed against the company.



LAbDog65 said:


> Girl and guy start arguing in back seat. They ask me to tell them who is right.


The one who tips the most.



hogan1974 said:


> She responds "oh uber I thought you wanted sex"


A chance meeting of a hooker or giving an Uber ride? Either one you're getting screwed.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Picked up a couple Downtown Vegas on Select, the girl is pretty hammered and so is her guy. They both get in the back and the girl tells.me that she's getting a toy. I say "good for you, you must of been really good". Start ride and see destination is Hustler shop, short ride, I ask them where they are staying. "M Resort ", brain figures out fare quickly, ask if they want me to wait, should be about $60 net, girl says sure. She comes out of the store first with a black plastic bag, moves to the front and starts giggling about how she just got a "toy". Guy comes to car, gets in back, asks what she's doing in front. She asks for his phone, she types out a text and hands it back. He then announced, "she wants to know if you want to join us?" Shit, I'm married, and I love all my shit, not half of it, all of it. I kindly say no and drop them off, guy hands me $25, and says no hard feelings. Ride paid 62, plus he tipped 10 more.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I recently had an XL trip where I arrived at a local bar and no one came out, so I text and the guy calls me. It turns out he's ordered the car to the wrong place and wants me to drive six miles to his house to pick them up. Figuring that the trip was likely back to this bar, I hung up and cancelled to collect a decent amount of long pick up cancellation fee. 

I then wisely decline a ping from this guy's house and accept a different ping from closer. When I get to my new pax he gets in with his wife and it turns out he's going downtown, so I'm feeling clever about getting the long trip. He then says, "Can we go pick up our friends..." and guess who they turned out to be.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Huge black man, short ride.

1) Face times a woman who turns out to be naked, and, as the conversation progresses, evidently one of his "girls." Threatens her with physical violence at one point.
2) Makes me pull up to building entrance, hands a large paper bag with contents to person who comes down elevator and out.
3) We then return back to where I picked him up.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

a woman sat up front and after i started the trip,while driving there was an awkward silence. So i tried to make small talk and asked her how many months she was pregnant... She became embarassed and told me she wasn't pregnant... The rest of the trip was filled with a silent void and I started to sweat lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I drive an XL...

A couple kids get in the back...

Got to the house and opened the back...

Out rolled a naked girl...8>)

Funny as he$$...she took of running...

FUNNIEST part...the young man got out...

And looked a bit bewildered...

I told him..."son... that's YOUR problem"...!

Last I seen she was running around...

And he was chasing her...

Trying to figure out what to do next..8>)

The monkey was thinking...

Do I need to explain everything to him..?

Rakos


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Megatron1337 said:


> a woman sat up front and after i started the trip,while driving there was an awkward silence. So i tried to make small talk and asked her how many months she was pregnant... She became embarassed and told me she wasn't pregnant... The rest of the trip was filled with a silent void and I started to sweat lol


Bad Megatron&#8230; Go to your room...


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Did he discuss 80's pop hits? Sussudio?


exactly who i envisioned this passenger to be. very good thing our kindly driver did not proffer a superior quality business card.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Did he discuss 80's pop hits? Sussudio?


Got me to thinking...

Had to blow up the picture....

Thought for a minute that was....

A Sansui... anyone remember those...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

When I downloaded the new what "drivers wanted" version Uber app


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> For me, it's when pax are making out in my the back seat. It's even more awkward when I interrupt them by saying "you're here."
> 
> Come on pax, save it for the bedroom!


I had a couple who were more than making out and I started taking corners really sharply. She puked and GTFOOMC.



Jtdub said:


> That time I rolled the back window down to confirm that lady's name, then as she gets in she pulls the door closed by the window that I am ROLLING UP, right onto her fingers. She screams and scares me to death and then spends the next five minutes of the ride crying while I apologize profusely. Still wondering why she would pull the window and not the DOOR HANDLE!


Was she blonde?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Got me to thinking...
> 
> Had to blow up the picture....
> 
> ...


I bought my Sansui when I was stationed in Taiwan in 1972. Still have it, and it works great, but gets a lot less use these days.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Got me to thinking...
> 
> Had to blow up the picture....
> 
> ...


I've got two sitting in a box here.. the BF refuses to get rid of em LOL

*Wait a minute* is that the going price for thise things? I just may have to sell them while he's not looking


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I've got two sitting in a box here.. the BF refuses to get rid of em LOL *Wait a minute* is that the going price for thise things? I just may have to sell them while he's not looking


When this model was introduced during the 70's, it sold for about a grand. These days, there are buyers willingly paying twice that price to own one.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Good one!
> I've been asked to take sides in arguments before.
> Last one I remember was a stupid one during the basketball playoffs of how good Lebron James is. Both very drunk.
> Making a joke like that is better than having to actually join the dumb conversation.


A year and a half ago a group of friends were here in Chicago from Cleveland, they seemed really friendly and talkative and we were having nice conversations, they started talking basketball (first finals between GS and Cavs) and the guy who ordered the Uber was saying how the series was gonna shift once it gets back to Cleveland cuz they have LeBron and he's the best player the planet has ever seen so I was like "the god of basketball actually played in Chicago and was 6-0 in finals, all of a sudden he got really grumpy and started trying to prove how Lebron is better than MJ, I noticed the change in demeanor and kept quite and didn't say another word, even his friends changed the subject but he just sat there with a pouty face the rest of the ride, snowflake ended up 1 starring me and reporting me for professionalism for mentioning a fact lol, Cavs ended up loosing that series in convincing fashion, wish I could have seen him again after the series.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I did the "Howdy sir" to a trans woman, thing. Felt so bad but she was cool about it and seemed more worried that I felt so bad.

In my defense, Very dark pick-up location, male name and a baritone voice.

Just a thought, Never close a window of an operating door! Let them control if closest. People will absentmindedly reach towards the sound.



chitownXdriver said:


> A year and a half ago a group of friends were here in Chicago from Cleveland, they seemed really friendly and talkative and we were having nice conversations, they started talking basketball (first finals between GS and Cavs) and the guy who ordered the Uber was saying how the series was gonna shift once it gets back to Cleveland cuz they have LeBron and he's the best player the planet has ever seen so I was like "the god of basketball actually played in Chicago and was 6-0 in finals, all of a sudden he got really grumpy and started trying to prove how Lebron is better than MJ, I noticed the change in demeanor and kept quite and didn't say another word, even his friends changed the subject but he just say with a pouty face the rest of the ride, snowflake ended up 1 starring me and reporting me for professionalism for mentioning a fact lol, Cavs ended up loosing that series in convincing fashion, wish I could have seen again him after the series.


Man, Chitown, that's petty!


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Danny3xd said:


> Felt so bad


Why? Just cuz a dude pretends to be a girl doesn't make him a girl.










Last one, I promise..


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Not to be contrary, Chitown. But transgendered folks are actually suffering from the birth defect of having the wrong gender and are in fact the other.

They have really hard lives. Often disowned by family and disavowed by friends. It's very different than cross-dressers or drag queens. They really go through hell and I added to it. Was a really kind person who was more worried that I felt bad. 

That made it worse. That she was co cool about it.


But again, not meaning to be disagreeable.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> A year and a half ago a group of friends were here in Chicago from Cleveland, they seemed really friendly and talkative and we were having nice conversations, they started talking basketball (first finals between GS and Cavs) and the guy who ordered the Uber was saying how the series was gonna shift once it gets back to Cleveland cuz they have LeBron and he's the best player the planet has ever seen so I was like "the god of basketball actually played in Chicago and was 6-0 in finals, all of a sudden he got really grumpy and started trying to prove how Lebron is better than MJ, I noticed the change in demeanor and kept quite and didn't say another word, even his friends changed the subject but he just sat there with a pouty face the rest of the ride, snowflake ended up 1 starring me and reporting me for professionalism for mentioning a fact lol, Cavs ended up loosing that series in convincing fashion, wish I could have seen him again after the series.


Riding in your car be like


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

One night last winter I was in Philly accepting pools intentionally in order to get quest $. It was getting late and I only needed 2 more trips. I accepted a pool ping and pick up a girl in her twenties. I was happy when almost immediately after picking her up I was matched with another pax. I pull up to the guy and he is BIG. I estimate 400-450 lbs. He sits in the front seat and I could feel the passenger side of the car go down several inches. He didn’t put on his seatbelt and my car started beeping incessantly. I asked him if he could please put on his seatbelt. He struggled for what seemed like a couple minutes and then gave up. The part where you insert the seatbelt was buried behind him. I could hear the girl in the backseat deep sigh.

I thought about pulling over and asking him to get in the backseat but decided not to make a big deal of it and embarrass him in front of the girl. Plus it would have been super tight with both of them back there. I just drove extra carefully and dealt with the annoying beeping for the entire 15 minutes to pax #1’s destination. She gets out and he gets in the back seat. His destination was another 20 minutes away.

My car felt lopsided and I noticed I had to apply the brake harder than normal to stop the car. Potholes are terrible in Philly, especially in the area I was currently in. I did my best to avoid them or at least go over them slowly. I was worried I’d hit a bad one and ruin my suspension due to weight overload.

The whole time I’m wondering if this guy orders UberPool rides a lot. Imagine pulling up to this guy with 3 pax already in your car and having to say sorry, you can’t fit.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I drive an XL...
> 
> A couple kids get in the back...
> 
> ...


Return fee for the clothes left behind I hope?? LOL


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Left a water bottle


A biotch and a dirt bag.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> A year and a half ago a group of friends were here in Chicago from Cleveland, they seemed really friendly and talkative and we were having nice conversations, they started talking basketball (first finals between GS and Cavs) and the guy who ordered the Uber was saying how the series was gonna shift once it gets back to Cleveland cuz they have LeBron and he's the best player the planet has ever seen so I was like "the god of basketball actually played in Chicago and was 6-0 in finals, all of a sudden he got really grumpy and started trying to prove how Lebron is better than MJ, I noticed the change in demeanor and kept quite and didn't say another word, even his friends changed the subject but he just sat there with a pouty face the rest of the ride, snowflake ended up 1 starring me and reporting me for professionalism for mentioning a fact lol, Cavs ended up loosing that series in convincing fashion, wish I could have seen him again after the series.


Sometimes talking sports can be as dangerous as talking politics and religion.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

MattMo81 said:


> One night last winter I was in Philly accepting pools intentionally in order to get quest $. It was getting late and I only needed 2 more trips. I accepted a pool ping and pick up a girl in her twenties. I was happy when almost immediately after picking her up I was matched with another pax. I pull up to the guy and he is BIG. I estimate 400-450 lbs. He sits in the front seat and I could feel the passenger side of the car go down several inches. He didn't put on his seatbelt and my car started beeping incessantly. I asked him if he could please put on his seatbelt. He struggled for what seemed like a couple minutes and then gave up. The part where you insert the seatbelt was buried behind him. I could hear the girl in the backseat deep sigh.
> 
> I thought about pulling over and asking him to get in the backseat but decided not to make a big deal of it and embarrass him in front of the girl. Plus it would have been super tight with both of them back there. I just drove extra carefully and dealt with the annoying beeping for the entire 15 minutes to pax #1's destination. She gets out and he gets in the back seat. His destination was another 20 minutes away.
> 
> ...


Did he shave his head bald and where did he go? I think I know this guy - mid-twenties to early thirties?


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> This convo turned awkward...
> 
> A male pax, very chatty and friendly near the end of a 15 min trip asked me if I feel safe at night driving for uber. I said, "of course I do. I always feel safe."
> (I get that a lot)
> ...





Cableguynoe said:


> Good one!
> I've been asked to take sides in arguments before.
> Last one I remember was a stupid one during the basketball playoffs of how good Lebron James is. Both very drunk.
> Making a joke like that is better than having to actually join the dumb conversation.


We might've picked up the same guy. Asking me who was better? Lebron or Jordan. I just replied: "who's Lebron and Jordan?


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

I saw this and attached it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Drunk couple. As usual the guy tried to go alpha male on me to try to impress his girlfriend.

- "Change the radio station"
- "You can sit up here and change it yourself if you want"
- "No"
- "Ok"

________________________________________

[Pax gets in car, pleasantries exchanged, ride begins]
[Evil, obnoxious sewer-type shit smell wafts in through the vents from outside]
[I hear pax roll down her window]
Me - "Uh... that smell is coming from outside, not inside"
Pax - "Oh."
[I hear pax roll window back up]
[Ride continues in awkward silence]


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I pick up a very well dressed family of 4 on a Saturday morning. All dressed in suits and formal dresses. I say " Great day for a wedding?" I get the response " Oh, we are not going to a wedding. Its a Jehovah's Witnesses convention. Do you own a bible......." They tried to convert me for the next 35 minutes. Ugh. I needed a different kind of saving after that!


 They could've been going to a funeral. Sometimes it's best to just drive the car and be quiet and wait for them to talk about where's they are going


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Norm22 said:


> I saw this and attached it.


OK... That was F*cking hilarious...


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

As some of the folks here I also told a girl "what's up dude" when she got in on that 1 (one) hour trip to the deep suburbs 
And had another lady's finger stuck on the window as she holds the window and I am rolling it up the same moment. She starts screaming and in the panic I press the window up button instead of down and almost cut that finger out. She was with her boyfriend so luckily I didn't get cussed out or beaten, thankfully it was only 10 mins trip so somehow I manage this amount of awkwardness. Since then I always check back before rolling windows when pax is around, and most of time they all think why the hell I am starring at them with no obvious reason.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MattMo81 said:


> I pull up to the guy and he is BIG. I estimate 400-450 lbs. Imagine pulling up to this guy with 3 pax already in your car and having to say sorry, you can't fit.


Cancel, and select "too much luggage."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're a girl?
> 
> 
> Ok, this just became an awkward UP moment


You couldnt TELL !?!



Bluto1899 said:


> I was driving a Haitian woman one night on a long trip, and she spent the entire trip alternating between having phone conversations in creole and singing so I kind of zoned out. Finally, she must have said "Driver!" 8 times before I acknowledged between my zoning and her accent that she was talking to me and no longer on the phone.


Ancient Haitian Voodoo trick.

Did you check your wallet ?



Megatron1337 said:


> a woman sat up front and after i started the trip,while driving there was an awkward silence. So i tried to make small talk and asked her how many months she was pregnant... She became embarassed and told me she wasn't pregnant... The rest of the trip was filled with a silent void and I started to sweat lol


Never ask if they are pregnant.

Especially NOT at abortion clinics.


----------



## Lynda Griego (Jun 10, 2018)

Howie428Uber said:


> I recently had an XL trip where I arrived at a local bar and no one came out, so I text and the guy calls me. It turns out he's ordered the car to the wrong place and wants me to drive six miles to his house to pick them up. Figuring that the trip was likely back to this bar, I hung up and cancelled to collect a decent amount of long pick up cancellation fee.
> 
> I then wisely decline a ping from this guy's house and accept a different ping from closer. When I get to my new pax he gets in with his wife and it turns out he's going downtown, so I'm feeling clever about getting the long trip. He then says, "Can we go pick up our friends..." and guess who they turned out to be.


I lol'd.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lynda Griego said:


> I lol'd.


Me too.

That's one of my worst daymares!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Had a gut feeling during ride, so I checked the video after...

Dude was talking to me the whole time...


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Grahamcracker said:


> For me, it's when pax are making out in my the back seat. It's even more awkward when I interrupt them by saying "you're here."
> 
> Come on pax, save it for the bedroom!


I usually tell passengers aww you look so cute. Usually stops them.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Had a gut feeling during ride, so I checked the video after...
> 
> Dude was talking to me the whole time...
> 
> View attachment 257569


Ken, think it only loaded as a screen shot and not a video.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

KenLV said:


> Had a gut feeling during ride, so I checked the video after...
> 
> Dude was talking to me the whole time...
> 
> View attachment 257569


Um... So what is that still supposed to be showing us???


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Danny3xd said:


> Me too.
> 
> That's one of my worst daymares!


The king daddy daymare...

Is pax splat...!

Rakos


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Rakos said:


> The king daddy daymare...
> 
> Is pax splat...!
> 
> ...


LoL, had one of those last night, Rakos. Yelling at me that her daughter said 6 minutes and it took me 10 to get to her. She, in a heavy accent, just couldn't believe how slow I am. In frustration she did above picture. But her 8 minute trip took around 5 minutes. She was all but shaking when she got out. Had a death grip on seat-belt as I did my rendition of Mario Andretti getting her there.

snork. Don't mess with the Uber driver......

(didn't know ya could squeal the wheels cornering at speed in a Prius)



Cableguynoe said:


> Pax asks:
> 
> "Guess what?"
> 
> How the hell was I supposed to know you made a phone call and that's how you started your conversation????!!!!


Great thread, CG!

Makes for great conversation with passengers, too.

Ya couldn't make this stuff up. Just too funny.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Um... So what is that still supposed to be showing us???





Danny3xd said:


> Ken, think it only loaded as a screen shot and not a video.


Yes, it's just a screen shot. Sorry, camera was askew - was knocked when carwash guys cleaned windshield and I didn't notice.

Guy is in middle seat, one of TWO gals is in drivers side rear, that's her head in his lap...

That's a gal takin' care of her guy, this is a guy takin' care of his gal...










These paxholes really have zero respect for us or our cars.

Cleaning fees all around though.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Yes, it's just a screen shot. Sorry, camera was askew - was knocked when carwash guys cleaned windshield and I didn't notice.
> 
> Guy is in middle seat, one of TWO gals is in drivers side rear, that's her head in his lap...
> 
> ...


LoL! I shoulda looked closer. Talk about Uporn....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Two of my most awkward trips happened on the same day, the same morning, when I decided to drive in greater Milwaukee for the first time over a year ago.

The first one was early in the morning, like 5:30 or 6:00 ish. I picked up a young couple -- they looked like teens -- at a Super 8 motel in Waukesha near the interstate. As soon as they got in the stench of BO hit me. It was like they had been going at it filming an adult movie all night. The female was visibly distraught, like she had been crying or was going to cry. The male made pleasant conversation with me, but it wore thin. I dropped them off at a strip mall / shopping center type parking lot but the weird thing was nothing was open yet. Like they were going to walk somewhere or take another Uber from there to cover their tracks. Could have been prostitution but how the hell was I supposed to know?

The second awkward ride that morning may have been the very next trip; I can't remember. I picked up a guy at a landscaping place in Sussex, which is north of Waukesha. I took him to his house south of downtown Waukesha. Throughout most of the trip he was on the phone with his friend. They were talking about another guy they know who gets in trouble frequently, including for car jacking. I surreptitiously unplugged the charger from my phone and mentally prepared myself to stop the car, grab my phone/keys, and tuck-and-roll. Nothing bad ever happened.


----------



## Liteorfree (Jul 31, 2018)

Pulled up to pick up Jorge on West side. I was new at the time and showed patience and waited 2 minutes. Sent him a voice text. Hey Jorge if you still need a ride I'm outside. Damn Autocorrect translated "are you horny if you still... We actually had a good chuckle about it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> My very first passenger as an Uber driver was the gal from the HR department who laid me off from my job 3 days earlier. That was awkward.


DOH!


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Was in another city doing rideshare for a huge event (little over an hour from my main city) . Picked up some customers on Lyft (first time Lyfters). As we are driving they ask.. Do you get a lot of assholes driving at night? I said (walked right into it) Yeah I get my fair share of assholes but I've learned how to deal with them. The customer literally said. Oh so you like anal porn that's good too know... Like WTF? 



Later they asked me if I had anywhere to stay for the night and before I could tell them I was staying with friends they said.. "You can park in our garage and sleep with us.. We will make you breakfast if you want. ..." Honestly the most creepiest and uncomfortable ride I've had. At first I thought they were joking but they offered me their bed 3 times.. This was last week.....


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

That screenshot of 'I am here for you' had me dying.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> [Late night 1 or 2am pickup]
> Pax - "Hi"
> Me - "Hi"
> [Door slam]
> ...


Whenever I get caught up in the pax drama, my husband brings me back to reality: "Cargo. It's all cargo. You pick up the cargo, you drop off the cargo." He literally doesn't think of them as human.



Megatron1337 said:


> a woman sat up front and after i started the trip,while driving there was an awkward silence. So i tried to make small talk and asked her how many months she was pregnant... She became embarassed and told me she wasn't pregnant... The rest of the trip was filled with a silent void and I started to sweat lol


Omg. You are horrible! (Jk I've done that before too.)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I picked up a young girl. This was an afternoon pickup. 
Probably a 10 minute ride. 

She asks if she can tip through the app because she has no money. 
I say yes. 
She then says “oh good. Because I have no cash but I always tip.”
She then tells me she works at Starbucks and has worked at other places where she gets tips so she always tips because she gets tips. 

That starts a good conversation. I won’t ever bring up tips but she brought it up. 
I tell her that’s awesome that she thinks that way. Told her she wouldn’t believe how many people don’t tip, even if they’re in the service industry. 
We’re talking and agreeing on everything. 

Then I say “what I don’t get is the people that say they’re going to tip and don’t. 
I mean you didn’t have to do that. I wouldn’t have thought anything bad about someone that doesn’t tip since I’m already expecting them not to. But now you lied to me and now I think you’re a effing jerk!”

I kid you not, that ended the conversation. 
She didn’t say another word until she thanked me getting out of the car. 

A very awkward 3-4 minutes at the end. 

I actually laughed after she got out. 
I realized how fake she was but I was believing every word until I unintentionally called her out. 

Yep, no tip.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

What I find hard to believe, is the number of people who CLAIM that they don't carry cash. I don't know about you, but I feel naked if I don't have at least SOME cash in my pocket. Especially those who work in the service industry. They ALWAYS have cash even if they claim not to.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> What I find hard to believe, is the number of people who CLAIM that they don't carry cash. I don't know about you, but I feel naked if I don't have at least SOME cash in my pocket. Especially those who work in the service industry. They ALWAYS have cash even if they claim not to.


I never have cash unless I'm driving a taxi, true story...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I picked up a young girl. This was an afternoon pickup.






Cableguynoe said:


> Probably a 10 minute ride.
> 
> She asks if she can tip through the app because she has no money.
> I say yes.
> ...


I don't think she is that bad... majority
of the riders have no money at
all, they would like to tip, but don't want people to find out that they have no money... so they say, will tip later
Plus they know some drivers would rate them bad if no tip involved

I usually tell them don't worry about the tip, it takes the pressure off them,
If they want to tip, they will do it later

If they had $$$, they would buy a used car..most of them use U/l because they cannot afford a car/cash flow problem


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mbd said:


> I don't think she is that bad... majority
> of the riders have no money at
> all, they would like to tip, but don't want people to find out that they have no money... so they say, will tip later
> Plus they know some drivers would rate them bad if no tip involved
> ...


I could care less how much money they have. 
If you're not going to tip don't say you're going to tip. 
It's pretty simple really.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I could care less how much money they have.
> If you're not going to tip don't say you're going to tip.
> It's pretty simple really.


If a millionaire says he will tip, and he does not, then you have a point, he is a a**** in my book
Young girl working at Starbucks talking 
Tips and not tipping not a big deal


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mbd said:


> If a millionaire says he will tip, and he does not, then you have a point, he is a a**** in my book
> Young girl working at Starbucks talking
> Tips and not tipping not a big deal


Don't play with the wording. 
A young girl intentionally lying and deceiving her driver. 
It's not about the money.
It's about the lie.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

Lol, last night picked up a pax that tried to fit 6 people in my ford fusion before. It was literally down the street so I said sure why not. Before she got out she said she'll tip me for sure. She didn't. Got her again last night and nearly burst out laughing when she asked if 8 people could fit. I had to compose myself before telling her no sorry. I think she remembered who I was because it was silent the entire ride. When she got out I told her I'll definitely rate her 5 stars....


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

One time a group of friends were having a political conversation, and then tried to get my take on the subject...

I simply informed them that I am the Switzerland of Uber drivers, and therefore would be unable to oblige.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Megatron1337 said:


> a woman sat up front and after i started the trip,while driving there was an awkward silence. So i tried to make small talk and asked her how many months she was pregnant... She became embarassed and told me she wasn't pregnant... The rest of the trip was filled with a silent void and I started to sweat lol


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

mbd said:


> If a millionaire says he will tip, and he does not, then you have a point, he is a a**** in my book
> Young girl working at Starbucks talking
> Tips and not tipping not a big deal


why say anything? I know if I said I was going to tip in the app and I knew I wasn't going to, it would eat a me for saying a lie when I should have just kept my mouth closed and said, have a good day and left


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> why say anything? I know if I said I was going to tip in the app and I knew I wasn't going to, it would eat a me for saying a lie when I should have just kept my mouth closed and said, have a good day and left


Congrats...you have a conscience...8>)

That can get expensive...

Rakos


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep, no tip.


Happened to me last night. Picked a server up and we talked about the Amish not tipping. How they're the worst. Etc. No tip from them.


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

With all the whack job idiosyncrasies PAX have, they're the ones that will give you a one star rating for farting in your vehicle.


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

I hate it when passengers are taking amongst themselves or on the phone and say funny things that are so funny that I have to bite my tongue so it doesn’t look like I am laughing. 

Last weekend, picked up two couples from a house party. They were talking about different people they saw at this party. Then one of them talked about this one guy and called him into a ***$&@& 

Then moments later, one of the girl referred to the same guy and said: “don’t know what Is wrong with him, but I think he has a condition”

The other guy interjected right away and said: “sure he does, his condition is he is a ***$&@&”

The way he said it, I just couldn’t hold my laughter inside anymore and it came out loud and they all because of they made me laugh. 

I have learnt to adjust my mirror so I am not looking passengers in the back directly when they are talking funny to someone else: don’t want to be seen like I am listening to their conversation , as hard as it is to avoid that.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

Ashoor said:


> I hate it when passengers are taking amongst themselves or on the phone and say funny things that are so funny that I have to bite my tongue so it doesn't look like I am laughing.
> 
> Last weekend, picked up two couples from a house party. They were talking about different people they saw at this party. Then one of them talked about this one guy and called him into a &%[email protected]!*$&@&
> 
> ...


I laugh at passengers all the time. If they want to have a ride and expect that it be private then they need to rent a limo and roll up the privacy glass.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I picked up a woman at a DUI scene, Her husband had just been arrested for DUI right there.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Not me, but love to do this sometimes.





No littering!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Not me, but love to do this sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha 
We've all wanted to do that before


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hahahahaha
> We've all wanted to do that before


And who's to say I haven't...???....8>O

Rakos








The King


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

good thing she didn't laid you off from uber.


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

When they sit up front and stay silent the whole ride... like wtf?


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

mbd said:


> Had 3 gay guys, one white, one black and 1 Hispanic , all three airline employees, and they talked about straight folks, just using bad language, talking about body parts for 30 minutes
> They trashed straight folks ....


I had this and almost ended the ride, but it was a long 3x fare, and only 2 pax.


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't play with the wording.
> A young girl intentionally lying and deceiving her driver.
> It's not about the money.
> It's about the lie.


This annoys me as well, but I think you're taking it to serious. I've had this on my profile for a few months now. My rating is taking a crap, but knowing I only have 2 weeks left, IDGAF.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Anthonydag said:


> This annoys me as well, but I think you're taking it to serious. I've had this on my profile for a few months now. My rating is taking a crap, but knowing I only have 2 weeks left, IDGAF.


Don't think I'm taking it too serious at all. 
Just calling it out.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Feels my pony tail move and hears,"Your hair........." from drunk pax in the back seat.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Feels my pony tail move and hears,"Your hair........." from drunk pax in the back seat.


I have seen so much weird garbage now that it feels normal when a strange dude buries his face in my hair and sniffs deeply


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I have seen so much weird garbage now that it feels normal when a strange dude buries his face in my hair and sniffs deeply


Is it weird that I just imagined myself doing that to you...
And I liked it?


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is it weird that I just imagined myself doing that to you...
> And I liked it?


And thus the song "I sniffed a girls hair and I liked it" came to be.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Not me, but love to do this sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In many places the driver is responsible for the actions of the passenger, even cab drivers.

Also that looked like a beer bottle so it may have been the last in a long string of BS he already pulled.



HotUberMess said:


> I have seen so much weird garbage now that it feels normal when a strange dude buries his face in my hair and sniffs deeply





El Janitor said:


> Feels my pony tail move and hears,"Your hair........." from drunk pax in the back seat.


And this is why i don't recommend that woman get into uber/taxi driving.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And this is why i don't recommend that woman get into uber/taxi driving.


I don't either.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Anthonydag said:


> I had this and almost ended the ride, but it was a long 3x fare, and only 2 pax.


I had two gay men yesterday who trash talked about women. We had a lovely conversation, and I agreed with most of what they said.

They tipped me in cash at the start of the ride and again later in the app. 

The trips that have been the most fun for me have been groups of gay men. I would drive for them for free if I could.

Christine


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I don't either.


What's the policitically correct way to tell someone that they shouldn't get into Uber/cab driving cause you think they are too attractive and your afraid they will get raped?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What's the policitically correct way to tell someone that they shouldn't get into Uber/cab driving cause you think they are too attractive and your afraid they will get raped?


I don't know what the rules are for dudes trying to tell a woman not to do it. But I start out with "I don't recommend women do this job.. actually I don't recommend anyone do this job, but women especially, can be targets for certain predators that you'll eventually get inside your car."

Then they get wide-eyed and I start out by telling them about the non-predatory bad behavior like wet sloppy food in your car and even though you said no, they sneak it and spill it. Then about hiding open containers of alcohol, then drunken come-ons, vomit.. don't forget that, because for most, the vomit is a deal breaker even before the exposed genitals is. Small dogs hidden under shirts which is fine, I allow dogs anyway, but if you don't, they will hide them. People expecting you to be a mover, unexplained fluids, sometimes bodily fluids, possibly semen.

Then backseat drivers, people who accuse you of longhauling when you didn't, pax who want to smoke or vape, and halfway house dudes who reek of an overpowering chemical smell that has to be meth or something. Then hookers which aren't so bad unless they are being human trafficked (then you may have a criminal/emergency situation), drama ridden strippers, couples having fights, leaked period blood (that'll come up with some really wet Clorox wipes if you get to it fast.)

They usually say no like halfway through the list


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I heard this one the other day... I thought it was worth sharing in this thread...

Driver sitting at home with app ON and waiting for a ping... 
Ping comes and he jumps up out of his chair and heads outside...
Moments later he comes back inside with a forlorn look on his face and calls pax…
driver "Hello, this is your Uber driver"
driver "I'm not going to be able to pick you up, so sorry"
pax " and why is that?"
driver "I forgot I loaned my car to my kid".

Phone goes dead...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I don't know what the rules are for dudes trying to tell a woman not to do it. But I start out with "I don't recommend women do this job.. actually I don't recommend anyone do this job, but women especially, can be targets for certain predators that you'll eventually get inside your car."
> 
> Then they get wide-eyed and I start out by telling them about the non-predatory bad behavior like wet sloppy food in your car and even though you said no, they sneak it and spill it. Then about hiding open containers of alcohol, then drunken come-ons, vomit.. don't forget that, because for most, the vomit is a deal breaker even before the exposed genitals is. Small dogs hidden under shirts which is fine, I allow dogs anyway, but if you don't, they will hide them. People expecting you to be a mover, unexplained fluids, sometimes bodily fluids, possibly semen.
> 
> ...


Also...

You really want Vinyl or leather seats.

Cloth seats are really really bad.

Explaining the "Whys" on that really gets people to want to forget it.

Althou to be honest the hardest mess i ever had to clean up was an ENTIRE bottle of liquid laundry detergent that spilled all over the floor. That was 2 hours of shop-vac sucking water/soap up. Never had cleaner carpets in that car thou... never...


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Grahamcracker said:


> For me, it's when pax are making out in my the back seat. It's even more awkward when I interrupt them by saying "you're here."
> 
> Come on pax, save it for the bedroom!


 Yeah that is awkward&#8230; I recently posted about that experience here.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Two weeks ago I pulled up to pick up a female pax. As I pulled up I saw a few young adults in the front yard standing around talking. Suddenly I see this young adult female just drop to the ground like a puppet. I waited a few seconds for her to get up. She didn’t get up. The people around her worked together to pick her up. As they held her up to a standing position, they all started heading towards my car with her. Her head was still down. I locked my doors immediately and then rolled down the back window. I asked if she was awake and okay. They said, “yeah she’s okay, she just needs to get home safe” and they started shaking her to wake her up. She still didn’t wake up. I said, “I’m sorry you will have to call another Uber.” They said okay in an “I understand” tone. I drove away and canceled the ride. I should have said call the ambulance.

Several months ago I pulled up to pick up pax from a bar. The bouncer came out of the bar walking this obese man to my car. He had to be at least 3x or 4x my size. Mind you, the man could barely walk. The bouncer literally has to hold him up otherwise the man wouldn’t have made it to my car by himself. I locked the doors immediately and rolled down the windows and asked if that man was drunk. Bouncer said yes. I don’t remember what I said after but I remember driving away as soon as possible and canceling the ride. He’s better off taking a regular cab with an older man.

Generally, I don’t mind people being intoxicated but when it’s to that extent and I notice early on before they get into my car, I’d rather save myself the trouble.

I learned the hard way, if pax is heading to my car intoxicated and can barely walk and need assistance entering the car, that is sign they may leave me a “present” in the backseat. It also may be very difficult to wake them up once I get to the destination. The mess was an easy clean up when it happened that one time, so it felt like I made an extra $125 with little effort. It also gave me a good laugh. Yep I keep vomit bags in my car now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Clarity said:


> I should have said call the ambulance.


I agree. There is a very real possibility that her drink had been tampered with.

C


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I posted a story about 2 drunk girls I gave a ride to a while back... When we reached destination (of the much more drunk girls house), she practically undressed herself looking for her house keys... Pulled bra top so far out she exposed herself, and pulled panty bottom out so far same thing happened... All she was wearing to begin with was said bra/panty/and mesh coverup... 2 carried 1 to front door where boyfriend was none to pleased with her...


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> I posted a story about 2 drunk girls I gave a ride to a while back... When we reached destination (of the much more drunk girls house), she practically undressed herself looking for her house keys... Pulled bra top so far out she exposed herself, and pulled panty bottom out so far same thing happened... All she was wearing to begin with was said bra/panty/and mesh coverup... 2 carried 1 to front door where boyfriend was none to pleased with her...


Oh Lord...that's embarrassing.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Oh Lord...that's embarrassing.


FWIW... In conversation with less drunk girl during ride, they BOTH left home dressed like they were on ride home... Nothing accidental about attire... Not sure how she even had room to hide keys in there...


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

A couple of days ago I was driving a pax, looked about in his 30s. I started hearing random sighs every few seconds while listening to or watching something on his phone. It did not sound like a sigh from exhaustion. I wanted to believe it was a laugh but it sounded like he was having an orgasm or being pleasuring himself. I was afraid to turn around. Didn't see a mess back there after he left.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lynda Griego said:


> I lol'd.


I've had that happen and you also need to consider that they may be trying to avoid a surge fee by placing the ping outside the surge area and then calling you to get you to come pick them up with a non-surge rate. Bastards.



Cableguynoe said:


> I picked up a young girl. This was an afternoon pickup.
> Probably a 10 minute ride.
> 
> She asks if she can tip through the app because she has no money.
> ...


These cheap bastards will be singing the blues once/if Uber DOES go 100% driverless and is a monopoly, they will raise rates up to former taxi rates and THAT will be karma.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I picked up a passenger who looked to be about my age (I'm 27). He was somewhat handsome, but didn't exactly turn me on. At first, when he sat in the back, he started asking me questions about my jewelry (I am one of those people who wear rings on almost every finger, bracelets, etc). Then asked me if I'd ever get a tattoo then talks about what he would get. It sounded very interesting. Then he suddenly asked if he could sit in the front. I said sure when we get to the stop sign.

When we got to the destination I think he asked me what I was doing after the ride. I said I'm going to keep driving for a few more hours. Then he asked me for my number and I politely declined. I don't remember the reason I gave him. He then said something along the lines of "well it was nice to talk to you, have a goodnight" then *he quickly gave me a kiss on the cheek* as he left the car. I remember gasping in shock.

That actually made my night. I let it slide since he was kinda cute and smooth about it.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Wasn't there a bit of a red flag when he asked to move up front?


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Wasn't there a bit of a red flag when he asked to move up front?


Yes but I gave the benefit of the doubt. I hope to have a camera installed in the next month or so.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I left a hairbrush in the back seat pocket, and every passenger was like,"someone left something back here." So after 2 ppl asked I left it back there to see how manny passengers would mention it.  

But I think getting a fake voodoo doll, and putting pins in it and leaving it in the backseat with, IDK a bandana tied to it, would be a better conversation starter. Like" " Oh that's what all the chanting was about, you want this thing, I couldn't figure out what was going on back there with those 3 last ride before you but." Hey just a thought.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> I left a hairbrush in the back seat pocket, and every passenger was like,"someone left something back here." So after 2 ppl asked I left it back there to see how manny passengers would mention it.
> 
> But I think getting a fake voodoo doll, and putting pins in it and leaving it in the backseat with, IDK a bandana tied to it, would be a better conversation starter. Like" " Oh that's what all the chanting was about, you want this thing, I couldn't figure out what was going on back there with those 3 last ride before you but." Hey just a thought.


Why use a FAKE Voodoo Doll ?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Clarity said:


> I picked up a passenger who looked to be about my age (I'm 27). He was somewhat handsome, but didn't exactly turn me on. At first, when he sat in the back, he started asking me questions about my jewelry (I am one of those people who wear rings on almost every finger, bracelets, etc). Then asked me if I'd ever get a tattoo then talks about what he would get. It sounded very interesting. Then he suddenly asked if he could sit in the front. I said sure when we get to the stop sign.
> 
> When we got to the destination I think he asked me what I was doing after the ride. I said I'm going to keep driving for a few more hours. Then he asked me for my number and I politely declined. I don't remember the reason I gave him. He then said something along the lines of "well it was nice to talk to you, have a goodnight" then *he quickly gave me a kiss on the cheek* as he left the car. I remember gasping in shock.
> 
> That actually made my night. I let it slide since he was kinda cute and smooth about it.


 How about something like, " I only date people who drive their own cars, sorry get back to me what that happens." Would have been my reason.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> I left a hairbrush in the back seat pocket, and every passenger was like,"someone left something back here." So after 2 ppl asked I left it back there to see how manny passengers would mention it.
> 
> But I think getting a fake voodoo doll, and putting pins in it and leaving it in the backseat with, IDK a bandana tied to it, would be a better conversation starter. Like" " Oh that's what all the chanting was about, you want this thing, I couldn't figure out what was going on back there with those 3 last ride before you but." Hey just a thought.


Haha that's a nice way to mess with people if you need to make yourself laugh on a bad day. I'd love to see a someone leave something awkward in the back like a book with a fake book cover saying, "Everyone Farts" are record the reactions.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Why use a FAKE Voodoo Doll ?


 How would one tell the difference between real and fake?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> How would one tell the difference between real and fake?


Come on down to New Orleans.

We will get you a Real One.

Had anything " Special" in mind ?



CarpeNoctem said:


> How would one tell the difference between real and fake?


The Best Ones may require human hair, nail clippings, blood . . . an article of clothing.
Digging up a grave or 2 of their ancestors . . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> How would one tell the difference between real and fake?


I guess if you hear someone screaming?


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

The pax who was talking in Russian on a phone call most of the ride and I had been ignoring suddenly switches to English to ask me how I am. *crickets* "Oh, are you talking to me now? I'm good. Here's your drop off."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

xgamrgeekx said:


> The pax who was talking in Russian on a phone call most of the ride


I wish I knew more Russian. But realistically, Spanish would be more useful where I live.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> But realistically, Spanish would be more useful where I live.


Same for where I live. I had a pax the other day who told me she got yelled at by some customer somewhere she and her kids were because she was speaking spanish to them. Told her she needed to teach them english, which she is, she wants them to be bilingual.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

xgamrgeekx said:


> Same for where I live


Yeah, I was surprised on my business trips to Utah just how much of it there is there.



xgamrgeekx said:


> Told her she needed to teach them english


Reminds me of the old joke which ends with "If you want to speak English, go back to England. I was speaking Navajo."

And just for the record...
My father spoke low German at home, before he went to elementary school and had to learn English.

He's about the fifth generation in this country.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Grahamcracker said:


> For me, it's when pax are making out in my the back seat. It's even more awkward when I interrupt them by saying "you're here."
> 
> Come on pax, save it for the bedroom!


Guy and girl got in my car. Very brief confirmations and "how is your day" than abruptly the GAL says, "We're gonna just make out back here, okay?" It was priceless to see the look on the guy's face...mostly surprise ,(vast majority joy, definite element of terror as well).

"Umm sure, just uhh don't make a mess or anything."

Interesting 15 minutes...they did not get inappropriate...but I am sure the guy did not plan on this happening. He almost seemed overwhelmed.



jgiun1 said:


> Mine was when I picked up ADAM from the after hours club at 4:00 am and made the mistake of saying......Hello sir
> 
> He went crazy asking why I referred to him as sir.









Uber Crack said:


> This convo turned awkward...
> 
> A male pax, very chatty and friendly near the end of a 15 min trip asked me if I feel safe at night driving for uber. I said, "of course I do. I always feel safe."
> (I get that a lot)
> ...


I worked at a truck fleet repair station. The shop manager was a woman (she'd slap me if I said "lady"). When she was new, all the guys, truckers, visitors, would see her and stop in the middle of their foul language or dirty joke. So she put a sign up that said:


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> One time a group of friends were having a political conversation, and then tried to get my take on the subject...
> 
> I simply informed them that I am the Switzerland of Uber drivers, and therefore would be unable to oblige.


I'm always from Uruguay and can't vote in this country. Then the conversation pivots to South America tourist stories. 
* I'm actually from New Orleans


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

I once picked up this really hot girl, in this really skimpy outfit, late at night, from a local massage establishment (although I doubt they were licensed). She sat in the front seat and after a little small talk I could tell she was tired so I let her rest a bit.

Peace and quite with soft music on the radio and wouldn't you know George Michael starts singing...
"Well I guess it would be nice
If I could touch your body
I know not everybody
Has got a body like you"

No, I didn't sing along.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

.....oh, you probably aren't going to F me, but would you like to come in for a drink? Awkward, from the very drunk lady as she was getting out of my car.


----------

